# It is a VERY good day



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

What's happening? Closing down a miller today?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

VERY good days are always GReat!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Explain,explain!!!.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Must have something to do with 'that other person'!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Huh?...........


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh good! I read this before anyone else responded and thought I was the only one who was lost! Can't wait to hear more about the good day!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

First clue is the missing cockroach


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> First clue is the missing cockroach


hahaha, thats what I noticed first too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAHHHH, I'm liking the sound of this. And also liking the "view" minus the cucaracha. I hope said insect has been shipped to her as a companion pet..... or maybe a service bug!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't even notice no cockroach!!! HA!

Must be GRM is outta there!!!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Pray Tell, Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, a very good day...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm glad it is a very good day for MI!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Yahoooo for MI! Glad its a good day there. Are you having a Tea Party?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:woot2:Yay... and a "happy dance" for the abolishment of the cockroach!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Me thinks that some legal beagles squished a female cockroach in Michigan today. I'll go hoist a glass of wine to celebrate


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Me thinks that some legal beagles squished a female cockroach in Michigan today. I'll go hoist a glass of wine to celebrate


She's in the Roach Hotel, with no exit available for a while.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Really???????? What did they get her on and how long will she be in?

A great day for all Golden lovers everywhere.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news-congratulations to the Exterminators!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad to hear the roach is in her hotel!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh Yeah! More info please!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great news...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very good News!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't leave us hanging.. We all have been waiting for this !!!!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

really wish I knew what was going on?!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wow!!!!! finally!!!!


----------

